# Rocky Mountain flow 2006 Federweg



## mr.reef (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi, ich habe eine kurze Frage zum Rocky Mountain flow 2006 Rahmen in der Größe 18"

ich will mir diesen Rahmen evtl. kaufen und habe aber auf der Hompepage keine Angabe zum max. Federweg gefunden.

Der Verkäufer des Rahmens, ein Händler meinte mx. 130 mm ein User aus dem forum, der das flow in der gleichen Rahmengröße als Freerider aufgebaut hat, meinte 150 mm.....jetzt bin ich ein wenig unsicher, ich meine der Unterschied ist nicht soo gewaltig aber ich möchte gerade in Bezug auf Garantie wissen worauf ich mich einlasse....

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. Oktober 2006)

130! mehr ist auch ******* für die geo selbst wenn rocky freigeben würde

kumpel von mir verkauft sein rad flow 18" in weiß (2005) auch nur rahmen
sogut wie neuwertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin

Das Thema wurde schonmal eifrig diskutiert. Schau mal unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=205766&highlight=flow+mm

Da gings auch um diese Frage. Allerdings für ein 2004er FLOW. Die meisten meinten damals auch "130mm seien ideal". Ich habe mir kurze Zeit später eine Z1 FR1 mit 130mm geholt. Eine RS Pike hat aber bei etwas mehr Federweg beinahe eine identische Einbauhöhe. Die würde wohl auch gut passen. Hab  allerdings auch schon ein FLOW mit ner 66 hier im Forum gesehen.

Mir persönlich reichen die 130mm völlig und fahren tut es sich damit perfekt. 

MfG

Viel Spass beim Gabel raussuchen und beim BIKEN


----------

